# Newbie questions



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright so I have the 6-Disk player w/Monsoon factory sound. I know the general idea of the interface. Basically it hooks up to your factory system allowing you to use your ipod with CD sounds quality, right? So, why cant I find an integration device that allows me to keep my 6 disk changer? I would like to keep it if possile. Also, how much would a local car steroshop car stereo shop charge to install? And where is the most common place to route the ipod connection...the middle glove box is where I was thiking? Anything else you guys can share that would benefit my knowledge would be great. 
Thanks,
Freelander


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Newbie questions (golfer007)*

You will need to get a splitter that allows you to use both the CD changer and the iPod. I have seen them around but I do not remember where right now. The center glove box would work as would the regular glove box. It just depends on where you prefer.


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Newbie questions (jlong1987)*

Alright but so then does it matter which system I use? I am looking the the cheapest route of doing this guys. Can anyone else help me out on my other questions?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

DICE makes a system that hooks up. Then their are other aftermarket systems that you can use. It just depends on exactly what you want. Enfig has some solutions that you could check out their link is at the top of this page. Or you could look at a unit that uses a FM Transmitter (not recommending that you do that but those can be cheaper then something that seamlessly integrates


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

Ok well what I want is:
Something that gives me no scrathiness or radio noise like tape deck ones and FM transmitters do. And if possible, I would really like something that has CD quality sound. So I went into Car Toys the other days and dude hands me a "USA Spec" integrations device or something along those lines. Said it would only run about 45 bucks to install. The thing was like 144 buvks or something. Does this sound like a good deal or what should I be looking for? 
Thanks,
Freelander


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

that would work. It doesnt sound like a bad price either


----------



## golfer007 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

Really? Alright well thanks but is there anything else that would work better than that one would?


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

in my girlfriends car I installed the HarmonKadona Drive and Play2 kit and it worked great going through the rear side AUX in but that cost over $250 and you have to have an AUX input to not have to use the built in FM modulator.

Search for DICE iPod Adaptor and see how much that one cost and compare the features of each. 


_Modified by jlong1987 at 12:53 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Newbie questions (golfer007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfer007* »_Alright so I have the 6-Disk player w/Monsoon factory sound. I know the general idea of the interface. Basically it hooks up to your factory system allowing you to use your ipod with CD sounds quality, right? So, why cant I find an integration device that allows me to keep my 6 disk changer? I would like to keep it if possile. Also, how much would a local car steroshop car stereo shop charge to install? And where is the most common place to route the ipod connection...the middle glove box is where I was thiking? Anything else you guys can share that would benefit my knowledge would be great. 
Thanks,
Freelander 

Hello, 
If you still have not found a solution, I would highly recommend a DICE i-VW-R iPod integration. Offers control through headunit/steering wheel, keeps iPod charged, and you can also control directly through the iPod. Only CD-changers built into the radio are retained because the DICE unit takes up the external CD-changer port on the back of the radio and recognizes with the radio as a CD-changer. The radio cannot recognize two separate external CD-changer sources. Local shops can charge anywhere from $60-100 for the installation. The iPod cable is most commonly routed to the glovebox since controls are available through the radio, however it is also common to route it towards the center console for easy access. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------

